# Accident on the Thames.



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone on SN recall a collision between two ships in 1962(ish), in which one had to be "beached" to save it - quite a serious accident? It will have occurred somewhere between Gravesend and Greenwhich - maybe around Swanscombe? I am looking for the names of the ships involved. I know this is all a bit sketchy but I have no more information except it was reported in the Gravesend & Dartford Reporter at the time.
If no one knows of it, where else can I look to find the information?
Regards,
JE.


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

I can remember a terrible smog in the London river in 1962 which stopped all traffic for about 3 or 4 days. When the smog began to lift, about 4 or 5 collisions occured within a couple of hours as ships began to get underway (perhaps a little too soon). I have a very vague recollection that one of these collisions was so serious that it required a beaching but I can't be 100% sure and have no idea which ships were involved or where the beaching took place.. Not a lot of help I'm afraid...


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Yamashiro Maru & Magdeburg


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Hugh and Mervyn. Much appreciated.
Regards,
JE


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Johnny,
It was probably the Magdeburg. Famous for a deck cargo of London buses. Think you will find there is already an SN thread on this one.
Regard, Chris


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Go to this link:- www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10628&highlight=Magdeburg


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks both for the links. I have looked at all those posts and that accident occurred in 1964. I'm not sure of the exact date of the one I'm thinking of but I know it wasn't as late as 1964. Most likely '61/'62 - early '63? Also, the pilots named in one post, do not link to the collision I'm interested in. 
Hugh, perhaps you know of similar, less dramatic(!) incidents?
JE.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

I was on board the Esso Lambeth when we were in collision with one of the Trader boats as we turned into Tilbury landed on the bottom for a little while then taken to Tilbury for repairs , that was in about June 62


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thames Collision*



Johnny England said:


> Thanks both for the links. I have looked at all those posts and that accident occurred in 1964. I'm not sure of the exact date of the one I'm thinking of but I know it wasn't as late as 1964. Most likely '61/'62 - early '63? Also, the pilots named in one post, do not link to the collision I'm interested in.
> Hugh, perhaps you know of similar, less dramatic(!) incidents?
> JE.


Another one but againlater (1967) was General Steams LAPWING which was seriously damaged and scrapped at Grays Essex Stuart H


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to all who have replied.
Billmaca - yours seems to be about the right time frame. I'll try the archives of the local Gravesend newspaper, if that's possible. Looking through my dad's old diaries, he only pilotted the Esso Lambeth once in the '60's - 1961.
Regards,
JE.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

There are a couple of photos of the damage that we recieved on this site,I put them on a good time ago. we were actualy lying nearly along the river bank at Gravesend for a few days while they put on the temporary patch that can be seen in the photos.
Billy


----------



## deepseatiger (Jul 4, 2005)

There was another collision in 1962 and one of the vessels was beached off the old London Chatham & Dover pier, she was called "ISABEL FLORES" and was loaded with pomegranites which floated down river. Sorry I don't know the name of the other ship.


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

There was another hefty collision in Long Reach circa 1963 involving a Hamburg America Ship (possibly Kassel?) and a Norwegian ship chartered by Canadian Pacific (Moose Jaw or Medicine Hat). 

The Hapag boat was berthed in splendid isolation near the knuckle in Tilbury Dock entrance and the whole area was swarming with police forbidding viewing or photography - even long distance. A canvas awning had been draped loosely in front of the damage suggesting secrecy rather than rudimentary weather protection.

Naturally the waterfront was alive with rumours as to the suspect cargo and suggestions with varying degrees of certainty ranged from toxic chemicals or nuclear materials to sensitive military equipment. Whatever the reason for this apparent overkill I remember being very surprised at the time that the press never picked up on it and being told by an apparently reliable boatman that the infamous D Notices were being spread like confetti!

I seem to recall that the collision was in good weather but that a tug running with the tide had lost control of its string of lighters. 

Why don't we get good quality rumours like we used to? Sounds like a new thread to me!

Tom


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Johnny.

Was it the collision between the Abidin Daver (Turkish) and Isabel Flores (Spanish)? See attached snippet from The Times, Wed 17 Oct 1962. The Isabel Flores came off second best and was beached at Gravesend.

regards,
Martin

p.s. Sorry I didn't see that deepseatiger had already mentioned this.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

TommyRob -
Hi Tommy,
Of the Kassel collision you mention...she was in collision
with Potaro of Royal Mail Line.
When both ships entered Tilbury Dock for repairs I took
photos of them.
As to the damage being covered I think it was to hide the 
cargo as the damage completely exposed hundreds of
cases of whisky in No2 tween deck.
While under repair many cases of whisky went missing
and I believe some were later found by the police in some
Essex pubs.
Regards
Stan


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Stan. Whisky galore in Tilbury - that's a better story than the rumours.

Tom


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Tom,
It was heavy damage to both ships..I will post the photos later today.
Stan


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

A good deal later than 1962 but there was a collision off Greenhithe in about 1972 involving an Argentine ship (I think) and one of Freds. The Everard ship was beached on the north side of the river for a while.

regards
Dave


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the splendid pictures Stan - great record. I'm still tickled by the whisky story. What a marvellous scenario. 

Tom


----------

